# Anyone selling a facelift post MY16 GTR?



## MOD-GTR (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a good condition post 16 new shape GTR, wouldn't mind modified, anyone selling?

Best wishes,

MOD


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

MOD-GTR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a good condition post 16 new shape GTR, wouldn't mind modified, anyone selling?
> 
> ...


Contact Chris Middlehurst , at Middlehurst Motorsport gtr , we have 2 01744 26681


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've got a MY17 with 8,000 on the clock. It has the 3 year service pack so there is one more to be done. 

The original owner fitted a Y-pipe and light window tint. All I've done is upgrade the security. Not a mark or stone chip on it anywhere. £63k.

Only selling cos I fancy an LM20.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi At Middlehurst we have a Silver prestige with Black leather , 11,000 miles for£62000 , and a White 18 plate prestige with black leather at £65000 , both sold with 12m warranty , special finance rates , and sold with a full service


----------



## JonathanGTR (May 11, 2019)

MOD-GTR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a good condition post 16 new shape GTR, wouldn't mind modified, anyone selling?
> 
> ...


Hi
If you are still looking, might take an offer on my June MY17 car it’s a standard prestige model in back with red interior 4000 miles.


----------



## MOD-GTR (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi Mate

Do you have some pics in and out? Why are you thinking of selling?

Thanks

MOD


----------



## JonathanGTR (May 11, 2019)

Hi, after more thought I realise I am too attached to the car to consider parting just yet. And same old question, what else is there for similar money that comes close.....


----------

